# Hello from Omaha- are there tricolors yet?



## rmferber (Mar 16, 2011)

I used to do a lot of mouse breeding, but I have been out of it for some years now. We do have 6 pet females, nothing super special, just 2 albinos from Petco, and from Petsmart a longhaired agouti, dove (PE black, right, or is it called lilac?) broken, black broken and black self. I used to have a webpage and a Yahoo club and everything, back when Yahoo clubs were about the coolest thing you could do on the internet.
I saw the post on odd eyed mice and that there was no real consensus as to what causes it and no one seemed to be breeding for it, but a couple people mentioned Tris and I was wondering if there are real tricolored mice now? besides merle tans or broken marked tans, which are super beautiful and cool, but not exactly calico. Just curious.
Also, I don't know if this is the right forum for it, but there is an odd-eyed male at the Petsmart where I work and we are a female store so we can't really put him out on the floor. I was hoping to find someone who would like to adopt him, because pretty much no one who comes into the store cares about mice and he is so sweet, it would just be nice to get him a home that appreciated him. 
I don't have a picture, but he is basically gray broken. I don't know what kind of gray, I think it is a C-locus dilution like maybe chinchilla. The colored hairs are not solid, it is an agouti dilution. I think that the yellow has been diluted to white and the black to gray. He has one black eye and one that is ruby red. I think both eyes are covered with spots, but I might be mistaken. He unsurprisingly has pretty poor type.
ok, great to dip back into the mouse world, hope to hear from you fellow mouse-fanciers!
Rachael


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello, yes there are real tricolors now deriving from splashed and piebald and having a c-dilute other then albino. Omaha as in Nebraska correct? I'm not aware of any breeders in that region but someone would definitely love to have an odd-eyed mouse. I hope you do find him a good home. Have you tried hoobly, adpost and craigslist yet?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I wish i was near omaha! I'd love an odd eyed boy.


----------



## rmferber (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, Omaha as in Nebraska. Wow, real tricolors! That is awesome, I will have to look up some pictures. I haven't tried craigslist or the others yet, I was hoping for a more targeted approach with this forum, but I will of course try the others if nothing turns up. I hadn't heard of hoobly or adpost, thanks for the tip!


----------

